# Would you label Gould as a Satirist?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

That's how I kind of see him, with his versions of pieces mocking other composers, but Bach.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> That's how I kind of see him, with his versions of pieces mocking other composers, but Bach.


Why do you think he mocks other composers more than he mocks Bach?


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

I could never understand why Gould recorded the works of composers he said he didn't like.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> That's how I kind of see him, with his versions of pieces mocking other composers, but Bach.


That´s quite a lot of composers to mock through the years:

http://pianistdiscography.com/discography/pianist.php?PIANIST=20


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

What musicians say about music may be interesting but it is often not what they are really about. For that you want to go to the music itself. Some of Gould's Beethoven (for example) is wonderful.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Not really. he hadn't really much sense of humour


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

DavidA said:


> Not really. he hadn't really much sense of humour










...................................


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

joen_cph said:


> View attachment 109526
> 
> ...................................


That doesn't mean he didn't laugh but he never seemed to have much sense of humour to me. He was more of an iconoclast


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

DavidA said:


> That doesn't mean he didn't laugh ...


A very correct observation.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

He did possess his own oddball, eccentric sense of humor. But he wasn't exactly a talented comedian.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I just read the fine 1974 Rolling Stone interview, it can be found easily online. Shows him in a capriccious, lively, eloquent and I think sensitive if musically focused mood, among other things expressing a lot of love for other composers than Bach.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I think of Gould as a compelling pianist who happened to hum a lot during performances.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I found myself listening to this today,









It has a Mozart sonata played by Gould which is good, not specially eccentric, but it is imaginative.


----------

